# Us Vs The World



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 1, 2009)

Because the other one died
Basicly if you live in the us you go up 1 and if you live anywhere other than the us you go down 1


1000


----------



## surskitty (Jan 1, 2009)

IT DIED BECAUSE THIS IDEA IS STUPID AND PREDETERMINED :| also having 17k posts is _pretty damn stupid and killed the forum for half an hour_

There is NO THOUGHT INVOLVED.


----------

